# Getting rid of nipple fat??



## ShiftyUK (Aug 12, 2007)

for some guys you will know what i mean by larger nipples... mine aren't overly large but larger than most males, the thing with me is im trying to get rid of my belly... and get less body fat, my pecks are not great unless i have erect nipples.. "which you know what i mean as it defines your pecks" - well does with me.

im not sure of the real name for your nipples having a cone/pointy look to them... it's like man boobs "although it's just the nipples that are coned sorta shaped",

sorry if my explanation isn't the best but it's kinda hard explaining when your writing it down to the best lol,

i just want to know the best way of getting rid of the nipple fat well atleast that's what i call it.

i'm going to start my second week of my 4day split routine and i will add 20minutes cardio before session and 20minutes after, hopefully this will help.

--

is there anything i could really try out to get my pecks defined and the nipples flat in other words?

- any help is good, thanks.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/22317-my-gyno-op.html

check out the above thread mate

also search the site for "gyno"!


----------



## ShiftyUK (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks patch, im new round here and wasn't sure of the correct name, but ye i remember that word "gyno..."


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

no probs mate welcome to the site!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll ask again Shifty - how old are you?

Just because you have pointy nipples it doesn't mean you have gyno! If you have a lump behind your nipple then speak to your doc as it may well be, but if its just fat it'll more than likely come off as your body fat % drops.

It's an age old question with an age old answer. You can't spot reduce fat naturally. Genetics will only allow nature to take its course.


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

iv got the same thing with "nipple fat" n wen i get erect nipples they do look defined


----------



## AdamSimpson (Aug 24, 2007)

i know what you guys are talking about and i have it myself, just puffy nipples, and yes my chest does look more defined once i get out of a cold shower, nothing you can do to keep them hard though short of carrying ice on yourself and giving yourself a *rubdown *just continue to build muscle and work around it, once you cut up puffy nipples arent going to take away from the rest of your chest definiton, ive also read that a lot of people grow out of it, atleast to an extent.


----------

